# Cleveland area bass club?



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

Been looking to join a bass fishing club but I'm not sure if there are any close. I'm in the west side of Cleveland. Any ideas?


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

AxE216 said:


> Been looking to join a bass fishing club but I'm not sure if there are any close. I'm in the west side of Cleveland. Any ideas?


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Portage Lakes Bass club we fish local lakes for bragging rites if interested pm me for more info First meeting on March 19th at MT pockets on Manchester road Akron Ohio


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great lakes largemouth series they have events in Cleveland and mentor


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Bass Pro Shops has a circuit with five events going out of the Black River in Lorain and as previously mentioned the GLLS runs bass TX's in Cleveland.As far as a true club to join check out the Kent Lunker Luggers Bass Club.


----------



## Rstacc (Aug 21, 2015)

Girard Lakes Bass Club. It's an electronic only club, most guys have bass boats with gas engines though. Some guys fish in old jon boats, we don't discriminate. Fish portage, dale walborn, ladue, Nimisila, deer creek, Mogadore, westville lakes, pymatuning, and Springfield. So alot of core akron lakes. Many members from the Youngstown area.


----------



## Rstacc (Aug 21, 2015)

Mohawk valley is another NE ohio club but they are also out of Youngstown. They fish the bigger lakes. Good group of guys as well


----------

